# Diagrama bloques en simulink



## alexm0428 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nas.

Lo que pasa es que no estoy muy familiarizado con la implementacion en simulink, y queria saber si es posible hacer un esquema de bloques que haga esto:


```
if p<=a & p>=b & p<=c & p>=d then
x=00
endif

if p>=a & p<=c & p>=d then
x=01
endif

if p<=v & p<=c & p>=d then
x=02
endif

if p>=c then
x=03
endif

if p<=d then
x=04
endif
```

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alexm0428 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nada?

Entonces alguien sabe si existe algun buen tutorial para esto?

Gracias


----------



## levita77 (Jul 10, 2008)

ya... mira... lo que debes realizar primero que nada es.... Escribir ese programa en C en un editor de funciones (new m-file)... este lo encuentras cuando abres Matlab, y esta al lado del acceso directo que sirve para abrir files (open files). tienes que escribir el programa (creo que en matlab el lenguaje c se debe cambiar un poco, no se que tanto), y luego dejas grabada la función con cualquier nombre, solo que debe ser con punto m.... X.m (por ejemplo).
Luego entras a simulink y agregas un bloque que se llama Matlab function... a este bloque debes adjuntarle la funcion que creaste anteriormente, solo haces doble click y le pones el nombre de la funcion y todo eso.

Te mando un archivo donde sale un ejemplo de lo que te dije recientemente, solamente que la funcion que se invento en el es bastante distinta, ya que, lo que se pretendia hacer era una comunicacion con puerto serial y una easypic3 (es una placa que tiene adentro un pic), por eso se ocupan los printf y los read.. que te vaya bien.


----------



## alexm0428 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gracias por responder.

Adjunto la forma en que resolvi el problema con bloques en simulink.

Lo que tu me comentas, lo habia leido despues de haber hecho este esquema, pero igualmente gracias por responder


----------

